# Nags Head Manteo Bridge Causeway



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anyone been down there in the early morning before sun up and fished? Im in town week after next and was wondering if it was worth the early rise to wet a line. Usually just stick to the beach but its tempting.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Have seen a few fish hooked up as I do a "driveby" on the way to work... Not possitive on what species,probably specks or bluefish.. Have seen several hookups in the last few days,but I'm passing by and don't have time to stop and see the fish,sorry....


----------



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I think Im gonna give it a try a couple mornings.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

have been some specks(sm.)bluefish,and a few flatties.alot of crabs this year also


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> have been some specks(sm.)bluefish,and a few flatties.alot of crabs this year also


 Howbout black drum or sheepshead?? Saw a guy bottomfishing this morning as I passed,with a bowed up rod... Several folks were jigging as well,but didn't see them hookup this time round...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

linc has been getting a few bl.drum but none of the other and he fishes every morning,i know lil brg. is slow when he's bottom fishing at the pier


----------

